# After an hour in the woods!



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi fellas,

I managed to drive down to my local permission today and had a very short walk. I found three shanks within 100 yards of each other. The thumbstick is of course hazel, as is the centre one. The left hand shank is Sycamore and is a little short for me (I am about 6'4") but it may be okay with a nice topper on.

The second photo is a piece that came off the centre shank and as I haven't had a go at carving I thought I may save it. The centre shank and the log were from a fallen tree that hadn't been down long, I know that it wasn't down before Christmas.

The bark on all three of the shanks is not brilliant but I think I can probably do something with them when they season. N.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice sticks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Group of sticks. They will work well.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

All 3 look great.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice bunch of lumber there


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like the scycomore with its twist. nice 2nd stick .I would seal the ends on that with something you have at hand. so it doesn't crack during seasoning

A good find with the thumb stick loks good

1 am hoping to cut some keep putting it of to wet at the moment but will have to do it within the next few weeks

wouldn't bother ty try to straighten them until there seasoned

keep looking.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks alot guys. I will take your advice cobalt. N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice collect, just looking at the center shank , shame you cut the piece off, could have been good for carving a few different heads, Duck, Eagle, Swan etc.

but unfortunately looks a bit short of length now - could always dowel and glue some of the offcut back on, otherwise would make a nice knob stick.

I tend never to cut off or shorten until I have explored all possibilities

This is a piece I got recently I have started thinking when got 5 here are my first thoughts - grass Snake ?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like gloop has said i wouldnt cut anything of the main shank until its been seasoned , it gives a greater option of doing things with it when seasoned


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A lot easier to cut something down later than to make it long again. I leave everything I can too. Most splitting occurs at the ends. If the piece is long you can trim the splits off after it's seasoned.

Great looking sticks! We don't have a lot of vines here so I doubt I'll ever find any twisty sticks. You should be able to get a good knob stick out of the one with the larger branch attached.

Rodney


----------

